# How to you make a cockatiel to step up?



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a hard time recently where my cockatiel will not step up but will only ask for scratches (lowers his head when I present my finger with the treat) and he bites my finger so I can pet him! Also he used to step up completely at my finger but not on command (his not fully tamed).

What do i do here?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can use millet to tempt him onto your hand.


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> You can use millet to tempt him onto your hand.


I'm doing just that.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Try to wait for moments where (assuming he is clipped, if not please do while taming) he needs help from you (finger) to get up to whatever it is he wants. Eventually they learn (and usually quickly) that getting on is beneficial to their goal and will oblige, birds are their own creatures. They live with you, you DONT own them.


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

kr90au said:


> Try to wait for moments where (assuming he is clipped, if not please do while taming) he needs help from you (finger) to get up to whatever it is he wants. Eventually they learn (and usually quickly) that getting on is beneficial to their goal and will oblige, birds are their own creatures. They live with you, you DONT own them.


He's not clipped and I'm unable to clip him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> He's not clipped and I'm unable to clip him


It's not necessary to clip for taming, it just makes it easier. As stated above, he's not going to do something he doesn't want to do so you have to make it so he wants to. A vet can get a light clip on him for you but that's completely up to you. I used lots of treats to get my birds to step up and then turned it into a game so that they wanted to.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Stressed animals do not eat, food bribery may work with a relaxed bird but if he's stressed and doesn't trust you... food aint happening as its the last thing he wants.

Take him to someone that can clip him with MINIMAL stress (IE: covered / toweled)


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

kr90au said:


> Stressed animals do not eat, food bribery may work with a relaxed bird but if he's stressed and doesn't trust you... food aint happening as its the last thing he wants.
> 
> Take him to someone that can clip him with MINIMAL stress (IE: covered / toweled)


Well i solved the problem. The problem was that when I tried to make him step up he had already eaten and wasn't hungry. Now that i removed his food bowls for 2-3 hours and tried, it worked and he is stepping up completely.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Denying food is not the right way, I usually start by (wings must be clipped) helping them get back to their perch when they get spooked easy the first few days home and thats about the extent of my physical interaction. They slowly associate that the finger is a tool to help them get to where they want to go and not something thats going to take them away from where they want to be.

Kids tend not to make good bird owners because they lack patience most birds require to bond with.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

This bird is sweet and tame, sometimes they just don't want to step up... and you can't make them...lol Her name is Rudy and she is a sweet girl!

https://www.facebook.com/ShirleyJeske/videos/10152753547256101/?l=7161700568943545148


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thought I'd deleted my error but somehow double posted. Skip this one.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> This bird is sweet and tame, sometimes they just don't want to step up... and you can't make them...lol Her name is Rudy and she is a sweet girl!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShirleyJeske/videos/10152753547256101/?l=7161700568943545148


That is so Joey!  He is definitely one of those fids who won't step up but wants scritches 90 hours a day.


----------

